# 7/8”-9 tpi left hand



## Martin W (May 6, 2019)

Made a shaft and adapter plate for a Massey tractor hydraulic pump. Turned a 7/8” -9 threads per inch left hand shaft that attaches to the crank pulley and used the Douglas shaper to make a adapter plate for the hydraulic pump. I drilled a 2-1/8” hole and then enlarged it to 4” on the lathe .
Cheers 
Martin


----------

